# Weekend Update, New Title



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Way to go!!
Hope Mira is feeling back to normal very soon...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats!.
No videos?.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, I do have some video.  But I pretty much crashed when I got home last night. And with super busy weeks ahead of me, I am not sure I am going to get a chance to put them on the computer. I will though (eventually)!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Way to go! Hope Mira is back to normal soon.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations! I hope Mira is back to normal soon!!! =]


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations Mira and Barley! 

I hope Mira is feeling better. I'll bet it's from the heat, I get that way after a long day in the sun. Give her a big hug from me and the boys and maybe a little vanilla ice cream (that always helps me feel better).


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations, and I hope Mira is back to normal soon!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

There are some pictures up from the photographer. I am going to end up buying most of these, but I figured I would share the "proofs". Enjoy!

Mira
http://www.tc-pro.com/GRCLA082909/exstd20/_MG_0218_thumb.htm
http://www.tc-pro.com/GRCLA082909/jwwop/_MG_0620_thumb.htm
http://www.tc-pro.com/GRCLA082909/jwwop/_MG_0621_thumb.htm
http://www.tc-pro.com/GRCLA082909/jwwop/_MG_0622_thumb.htm

Barley
http://www.tc-pro.com/GRCLA082909/exjww24/_MG_0148_thumb.htm
http://www.tc-pro.com/GRCLA082909/exstd24/_MG_0241_thumb.htm


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the congrats and the well wishes. Went home for lunch to see the dogs. I left them inside in the air conditioning, since it is still hot and humid. Mira was all peppy and excited. Lots of times we train at lunch and she looked like she wanted to work. But she had some diarrhea on the mat by the door  I gave her some pepto, hopefully that will help. Poor baby!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats!!! Great pictures, especially Mira in the tunnel! You should definitely buy that one at least. I hope Mira feels better. I'd be feeling poorly after that too, what a nasty weekend to be in Van Nuys


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what awesome photos, you simply have to have them all!!!
Congratulations! I hope Mira is back to 100% in no time.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I couldn't pick a favorite out of those pictures, they were all great! Mira in the weaves looked like she was bent in half, and the jump where she is coming right into the camera was spectacular! And Barley, what a sweetie he is, his pictures were pretty cool too. Yep, you need to get them all!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! I am getting all the pictures of Mira for sure. I don't like the ones of Barley as much. But I also have TONS of agility pictures of him so I am a little more picky. SO far I only have one of Mira. But I will probably end up getting them all anyways!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats! Kudos to you for braving the heat and smoke, its hard enough to compete in the best of conditions let alone an inferno.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow, great job for Mira and Barley..the pictures are super...how is Mira doing?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hawtee said:


> Wow, great job for Mira and Barley..the pictures are super...how is Mira doing?


Thanks! Mira is back to normal


----------

